

Why the Largest Social Network in 2015 Won't be Facebook, and Will Be From Asia - sindhiparsani
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/why-the-largest-social-network-in-2015-won-t-be-facebook-and-will

======
fakeer
Anything on the radar?

I did not see any social network you listed other than KakaoTalk and the elk
which are mobile messenger. Though their SNS quotient can be disputed, they
are certainly nothing like _Facebook_ which is a part of the post article or
even Twitter.

You mention path which is designed not to become too big and if they stick to
that it will never surpass Facebook.

